# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Wireless Battle Mesh v5 στην Αθήνα!

## romias

Το φετινό ‘‘Wireless Battle of the Mesh’’ θα πραγματοποιηθεί από τη Δευτέρα 26 Μαρτίου έως την Κυριακή 1 Απριλίου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Η διοργάνωση αυτή αποσκοπεί στο να συγκεντρωθούν άνθρωποι απ’ όλον τον κόσμο και να δοκιμάσουν την απόδοση διαφορετικών πρωτοκόλλων δρομολόγησης για δίκτυα ad-hoc (όπως για παράδειγμα των Babel, B.A.T.M.A.N. , BMX, και OLSR).

Αν είστε λάτρης της δικτύωσης πλέγματος (mesh networking), αν δραστηριοποιήστε σε κοινοτικά δίκτυα ή αν απλά σας ενδιαφέρουν τα δίκτυα πλέγματος (mesh networks), τότε διαβάσετε προσεκτικά τα παρακάτω!

Πληροφορίες για τη διοργάνωση μπορείτε να βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα:

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Τοποθεσία*

Η (προαιρετική) WBMv5εκδήλωση υποδοχής θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Σαραντάπορο (ένα χωριό στους πρόποδες του Ολύμπου).

Η κύρια εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ), που βρίσκεται στην καρδιά της Αθήνας.
Εγγραφές

Οι εγγραφές θα πραγματοποιούνται στα διάφορα hackerspace, (Fusolab, HSBXL, /tmp/lab, metalab, CCC, …) καθώς επίσης και μέσω της επίσημης ιστοσελίδας της διοργάνωσης:


http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής*

Όσον αφορά την εκδήλωση υποδοχής, απαιτείται ένα μικρό κόστος για τη μετακίνησή σας προς το Σαραντάπορο.

Η κύρια εκδήλωση πραγματοποιείται δωρεάν. Σας προσφέρουμε επίσης τη δυνατότητα κράτησης δωματίου σε οικονομική τιμή σε ξενοδοχείο το οποίο βρίσκεται κοντά στο ΕΜΠ.

*Διαδώστε το!*

Μη διστάσετε να μεταδώσετε αυτό το μήνυμα, προωθώντας το και σε άλλους οι οποίοι ίσως να ενδιαφέρονται ή κάνοντας σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις σε ιστολόγια (blogging).

*Επικοινωνία*


Μέσω διαδικτύου:
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5Μέσω e-mail: http://ml.ninux.org/mailman/listinfo/battlemeshIRC: irc.freenode.net #wbmv5

==========================================================================================

(26th of March - 1st of April 2012, Athens, Greece)

The next 'Wireless Battle of the Mesh' will take place from Mon 26th till Sun 1st of April in the center of Athens (close to the Acropolis), Greece. The event aims to bring together people from across the Globe to test the performance of different routing protocols for ad-hoc networks, like Babel, B.A.T.M.A.N., BMX, and OLSR.

If you are a mesh networking enthusiast, community networking activist, or have an interest in mesh networks you have to check this out!

Informations about the event are gathered at:

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Location*

The (optional) WBMv5 Warmup event takes place in Sarantaporo (rural area in range of the Olympus mountain). The main event happens at the National Technical University of Athens (NTUA) in the very center of Athens.
Registration

Registrations will be available at different hackerspaces (Fusolab, HSBXL, /tmp/lab, metalab, CCC, ...) and on the official website for the event at:


http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Fees*

The warmup requires a small fee to cover the transportation costs to Sarantaporo. The main event is free of charge. We offer the possibility to reserve a low-cost bed close to the NTUA for you.
Spread the word

Feel free to spread the word by forwarding this message to all people that  might be interested in it. Also blogging about the event is more than welcome!

*Contact*


Web:
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5Email: http://ml.ninux.org/mailman/listinfo/battlemeshIRC: irc.freenode.net #wbmv5


Πηγή

----------


## Acinonyx

*Τι είναι το Wireless Battle of Mesh v5*

Το «Wireless Battle of the Mesh v5» (WBMv5) είναι μια εκδήλωση η οποία αποσκοπεί στο να συγκεντρωθούν άνθρωποι από όλον τον κόσμο και να δοκιμάσουν την απόδοση διαφορετικών πρωτοκόλλων δρομολόγησης, όπως για παράδειγμα το Babel, B.A.T.M.A.N., BMX και OLSR, για ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Παράλληλα όμως αποτελεί και μία εκδήλωση με κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα καθώς οι συμμετέχοντες αποτελούν ένα μείγμα ανθρώπων όπως φοιτητές, επιστήμονες, προγραμματιστές, μηχανικούς δικτύων, εθελοντές και ακτιβιστές, με κοινή επιδίωξη την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και τεχνογνωσίας στην σχεδίαση, ανάπτυξη και υλοποίηση ασύρματων δικτύων με χρήση ανοικτών τεχνολογιών και προτύπων.
Αν είστε λάτρης της δικτύωσης πλέγματος (mesh networking), αν δραστηριοποιήστε σε κοινοτικά δίκτυα ή αν απλά σας ενδιαφέρουν τα δίκτυα πλέγματος (mesh networks), τότε το WBMv5 είναι μία εκδήλωση που δεν πρέπει να χάσετε!

*
Warm-Up event*

Εκατό χρόνια μετά την ιστορική Μάχη Σαρανταπόρου, το Σαραντάπορο γίνεται το θέατρο μιας νέας «αναμέτρησης», αυτής της προόδου και της συνεργασίας για την δημιουργία και την εξέλιξη των ασύρματων δικτύων τεχνολογίας mesh.
Με αφορμή τα ασύρματα δικτύα τεχνολογίας mesh που έχουν εγκατασταθεί στο Σαραντάπορο Ελασσόνας και την ευρύτερη περιοχή διοργανώνεται το «BattleMeshV5 Warm-Up», ένα διήμερο προπομπός του WBMv5, με διάφορες εκδηλώσεις ανταλλαγής πολιτισμικών, κοινωνικών και εκπαιδευτικών εμπειριών όπως:
• παρουσίαση των ασύρματων δικτύων τεχνολογίας mesh που έχουν υλοποιηθεί στην περιοχή
• ημερίδα σχετικά με τα οφέλη των ελεύθερων ασύρματων δικτύων και την ασφαλή χρήση τους
• workshop με εγκατάσταση νέου ασύρματου δικτύου mesh 6 κόμβων από τους συμμετέχοντες στον Κοκκινοπηλό Ελασσόνας
• γνωριμία με την τοπική πολιτιστική παράδοση (παραδοσιακά έθιμα, χοροί και γεύσεις)
• γνωριμία με την ιστορία της ευρύτερης περιοχής με επισκέψεις σε ιστορικούς και αρχαιολογικούς χώρους
• φιλοξενία της γνωστής έκθεσης φωτογραφίας «ειρήνη είναι...».
[περισσότερα στο: http://www.eirinieinai.gr/]
• Άλλες εκδηλώσεις όπως υπαίθριο ψήσιμο, μουσικά πάρτυ κτλ

*
Που / Πότε*

23 έως 25 Μαρτίου 2012 στο Σαραντάπορο Ελασσόνας | Warm-Up Event
26 Μαρτίου έως 01 Απριλίου 2012 Αθήνα ΕΜΠ | Main Event

*Δήλωση συμμετοχής*

Αν θέλετε να συμμετέχετε στο Wireless Battle of Mesh v5 στην Αθήνα καθώς και στο Warm-Up που θα γίνει στο Σαραντάπορο, θα πρέπει να δηλώσετε συμμετοχη μέχρι τις 11 Μαρτίου 2012 στην φόρμα δήλωσης συμμετοχής που θα βρείτε στο επίσημο site της διοργάνωσης http://battlemesh.org.
Η συμμετοχή και στις 2 εκδηλώσεις είναι δωρέαν. Παρόλο αυτα για την εξυπηρέτηση των ανθρώπων που θα συμμετέχουν στο Warm-Up έχει μισθωθεί λεωφορείο από Αθήνα για Σαρανταπορο με επιστροφή, το κόστος του οποίου είναι 40€/άτομο. Αν επιθυμείτε να μετακινηθείτε με το μισθωμένο λεωφορείο θα πρέπει να το δηλώσετε στην φόρμα στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο.

*Περισσότερες πληροφορίες*

WBMv5
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5
WBMv5 Agenda
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5/Agenda 
WBMv5 Warm-Up
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmup
Registration Form:
https://docs.google.com/a/sarantapor...cyYkE6MQ#gid=0
Participants List
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5/Participants

----------


## ALTAiR

http://www.e-volos.gr/el/ellada_1/h_...rantaporo.html

Η "Μάχη των Ασύρματων Δικτύων" στο Σαραντάπορο

Tρίτη, 20 Μαρτίου 2012, 13:35
Η "Μάχη των Ασύρματων Δικτύων" στο Σαραντάπορο

Εκατό χρόνια μετά την ιστορική Μάχη Σαρανταπόρου, η περιοχή γίνεται το θέατρο μιας νέας «αναμέτρησης», αυτής της προόδου και της συνεργασίας για την δημιουργία και την εξέλιξη των ασύρματων δικτύων τεχνολογίας mesh.

Από 26 Μαρτίου έως 1 Απριλίου 2012, και για πρώτη φορά στην Αθήνα, διοργανώνεται ένα διεθνές συνέδριο με θέμα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, με τον τίτλο «BattleMeshV5», το οποίο θα φιλοξενηθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου.

Προπομπό του συνεδρίου θα αποτελέσει η πολιτιστική-κοινωνική διοργάνωση με τον τίτλο «BattleMeshV5 Warmup», που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Σαραντάπορο από 23 έως 25 Μαρτίου 2012, με ευθύνη της ομάδας Sarantaporo.gr και με τη συνδρομή της τοπικής κοινωνίας και των τοπικών φορέων (ΕΕΣΣ, Τοπικό Συμβούλιο Κοινότητας Σαρανταπόρου, Δήμος Ελασσόνας), προσφέροντας στους συμμετέχοντες δωρεάν κατ’ οίκον φιλοξενία και οργανώνοντας τη μεταφορά τους από την Αθήνα στο Σαραντάπορο.

Οι συμμετέχοντες αποτελούν ένα μείγμα ανθρώπων όπως φοιτητές, επιστήμονες, προγραμματιστές, μηχανικούς δικτύων, εθελοντές και ακτιβιστές από όλη την Ευρώπη με κοινή επιδίωξη την σχεδίαση, ανάπτυξη και υλοποίηση ασύρματων δικτύων με χρήση ανοικτών τεχνολογιών και προτύπων.

Το πρόγραμμα του διημέρου περιλαμβάνει:

ημερίδα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα που έχουν υλοποιηθεί στην περιοχή από την ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr, τα οφέλη τους και την ασφαλή χρήση τους
γνωριμία με την ιστορία της περιοχής με επισκέψεις σε ιστορικούς και αρχαιολογικούς χώρους.
γνωριμία με την τοπική πολιτιστική παράδοση (έθιμα, χοροί και γεύσεις)
φιλοξενία της έκθεσης του διεθνή διαγωνισμού φωτογραφίας «ειρήνη είναι...» σε συνεργασία με τη Φωτογραφική Λέσχη Λάρισας
μουσικές εκδηλώσεις
workshop με εγκατάσταση νέου ασύρματου δικτύου στον Κοκκινοπηλό Ελασσόνας.

Η διοργάνωση BattleMeshV5 πραγματοποιείται με τη συνεργασία μελών της διεθνής κοινότητας του BattleMesh.org, του Hackerspace Αθήνας, της Ένωσης Χρηστών και Φίλων Linux Ελλάδος (HEL.L.U.G.), της ελληνικής κοινότητας OpenWrt, της κοινότητας του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN)και της Ομάδας Sarantaporo.gr.


Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
WBMv5 Warm-Up
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmup

WBMv5
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

WBMv5 Agenda
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5/Agenda

Λίστα συμμετεχόντων
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5/Participant

Promo video από την προηγούμενη διοργάνωση:
http://vimeo.com/21953373
http://vimeo.com/19447501

----------


## 7bpm

LOL...

Spirosco in smoking action...!

Spirosco.jpg

----------


## romias

Ζωντανή αναμετάδοση από Σαραντάπορο.

Πηγή

Yγ.Ε,χμ δεν γινετε embbed  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Γυρίσαμε αργά χτες από το Σαραντάπορο! Ήταν Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Α! Η φιλοξενία ήταν εκπληκτική και νομίζω δεθήκαμε για πάντα με αυτό το χωριό, Έλληνες και ξένοι. Πραγματικά κρίμα για όσους δεν ήρθαν γιατί ήταν μοναδική ευκαιρία να έρθουμε τόσο κοντά με τους ανθρώπους που αναπτύσσουν τη τεχνολογία που εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε.

Ήδη ξεκίνησε η κυρίως εκδήλωση στο Πολυτεχνείο και το βράδυ, μετά τα hacking sessions, θα έχουμε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα λέμε εκεί!

----------


## ALTAiR

Βασίλη ανέβασε αν έχεις φωτογραφίες.

Στο πολυτεχνείο που ακριβώς; Στην Πατησίων;




> Γυρίσαμε αργά χτες από το Σαραντάπορο! Ήταν Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Α! Η φιλοξενία ήταν εκπληκτική και νομίζω δεθήκαμε για πάντα με αυτό το χωριό, Έλληνες και ξένοι. Πραγματικά κρίμα για όσους δεν ήρθαν γιατί ήταν μοναδική ευκαιρία να έρθουμε τόσο κοντά με τους ανθρώπους που αναπτύσσουν τη τεχνολογία που εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε.
> 
> Ήδη ξεκίνησε η κυρίως εκδήλωση στο Πολυτεχνείο και το βράδυ, μετά τα hacking sessions, θα έχουμε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις!

----------


## romias

Είχα σήμερα το μεσημέρι την ευκαιρία να περάσω απ το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο της (Πατησίων Altair),κτήριο Τοσίτσα,όπου έπεσα σε χρόνο χαλάρωσης,και γνώρισα και συνομίλησα με κάποιος απ τους δημιουργούς του openwrt.Άνθρωποι που απ όλη την Ευρώπη που εργάζονται αφιλοκερδώς και προσφέρουν. Μου εξομολογήθηκαν ότι έμειναν κατενθουσιασμένοι απ την επίσκεψή τους στην χώρα μας και την φιλοξενία που τους προσφέρθηκε στο Σαραντάπορο. Ανοίξαν τα σπίτια τους τους κοιμήσαν τους τάισαν τους πότισαν αφνονο τσίπουρο,γλεντήσαν,τα γνωστά τα δικά μας δηλαδή που όμως είναι πρωτόγνωρα για αυτούς. Παράλληλα συνδέσαν ένα κοντινό χωρίο 17 χλμ,δεν συγκράτησα το όνομά του,με το mesh δίκτυο του Σαρανταπόρου,οπου στήθηκαν 6 σημεία πρόσβασης και πλέων όλοι οι κάτοικοι έχουν πρόσβαση μέσα από τα σπίτια τους μόνο με το λαπτοπ τους. Τα παιδια στο Σαραντάπορο έχουν κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά. Παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα σήμερα,έτσι για αρχείο. Το αυριανό πρόγραμμα εχει ενδιαφέρον αφου μετά το μεσημέρι θα στηθεί μέσα στην Αθήνα σε κάποιες καφετέριες που προσφέρθηκαν mesh δίκτυο.

----------

